# معلومات عن تاريخية أحذية الكعب العالي مع صور



## اني بل (25 يوليو 2011)

أحذية الكعب العالي ابتكرت منذ 3500 عام قبل الميلاد وما زالت تستخدم حتى اليوم (صور)​ 

الكعب العالي، أكثر موضات الأحذية تميزا و جاذبية و لكنها ليست وليدة العصر الحديث كما يعتقد الكثيرون، يرجع تاريخ ظهور الكعب العالي الى 3500 قبل الميلاد و قد وجدت أدلة على أن الطبقة الغنية عند قدماء المصريين كانوا يلبسون الكعب العالي في احتفالاتهم و مناسباتهم و تميزت أحذية الكعب العالي لديهم بأنها من قطعتين يتم ربطهما مع بعض برباط جلدي، و تشير الدلائل إلى أن اللحامين في مصر القديمة كانوا يلبسون كعوب عالية لها قاعدة سميكة لمنع وصول الدم الى أقدامهم.​ 







​ 



في روما القديمة كان الممثلون يلبسون صنادل بكعوب سميكة مثل القاعدة مصنوعة من الخشب أو الفلين و كانت هذه الكعوب تختلف في أطوالها حسب المكانة الاجتماعية للشخصية التي يتم تمثيلها.​ 


في العصور الوسطى انتشر “القبقاب” بشكل كبير و هو نعل خشبي سميك و مرتفع عن الأرض يتم الصاقه بالحذاء، في تلك الفترة كانت أوروبا تفتقرلأنظمة الصرف الصحي لذلك كانت الاوساخ و فضلات الحيوان و حتى الانسان تملأ الشوارع و كان الناس يلبسون القباقيب لمنع وصول القاذورات الى أقدامهم، و قد كان طول القبقاب مقياسا لمكانة الشخص الاجتماعية فكلما زاد الطول زاد المكانة. صورة لوحة من القرن الثامن عشر لامراة و خادمة ترتديان القباقيب.​ 


أنتجت تركيا بعد ذلك في بداية عام 1400 نوعا خاصا من القباقيب يسمى chopine و قد انتشر في أوروبا كلها حتى عام 1600 و قد بلغ كعبه ارتفاعا عاليا كما توضح الصور و كانت السيدة تستعين بخادمتها لارتدائه، بعض الأنواع كانت مزركشة و مزينة لتناسب لباس الجسم​ 






​ 






​ 


. صورة لامراة من دمشق ترتدي ال chopine عام 1873:​ 






​ 


أما فيما يتعلق بالكعب العالي الحديث فقد ظهر لأول مرة في عهد ملكة فرنسا Catherine de Medice حيث تم صنع زوج من الأحذية لها فقط و ذلك في يوم زفافها من أمير أورليانز و لأنها كانت قصيرة بالنسبة اليه و على قدر ضئيل من الجمال أرادت أن تصنع شيئا يزيد من طولها و يمنحها قدرا من الثقة بالنفس و طلة مثيرة أمام الحضور، كان لكعب الأميرة فيما بعد نجاحا سريع الانتشار و أصبح مرتبطا بالنخبة و أصحاب الشرف الرفيع. صورة لكاثرين ملكة فرنسا:​ 






​ 


في بداية عام 1700 شوهد ملك فرنسا لويس الرابع عشر (الذي يعرف بملك الشمس) أكثر من مرة و هو يرتدي حذاء بكعب عالى عليه رسومات صغير معقدة من المعارك. كان حذاء الملك ذو طابع خاص وأصبح يطلق عليه “كعب لويس” Louis heels، و قد أصدر الملك قرارا بأن أفراد الطبقة الارستقراطية فقط يستطيعون ارتداء الكعب العالي بلون أحمر و أن لا أحد يمكنه ارتداء كعب أعلى من كعبه.​ 






​ 


صورة لحذاء سيدات من نوع Louis heels:​ 






​ 


فيما بعد أصبحت الكعوب أكثر علوا و نحالة و هي الأنواع المنتشرة في وقتنا الحالي و التي تقبل أعداد كبيرة من النساء على ارتدائها فهي تعطي برأيهن شكلا جذابا و رقيقا للجسم.​ 





​ 







​ 


تصاميم أحذية نسائية قديمة ، من العام 1939 م
عرض متحف الفن في مدينة نيويورك الأمريكية مجموعة من أقدم تصاميم الأحذية النسائية خلال ثلاثينيات القرن الماضي. بعض هذه التصاميم تصلح لإستخدامها في زمننا الحالي ومجموعة منها أفضل في رأيي من التصاميم الحالية.




​ 






































































​


----------



## اني بل (25 يوليو 2011)

​​


----------



## النهيسى (28 يوليو 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا جدا
شكرا لمجهودك الرااائع


----------



## اني بل (28 يوليو 2011)

الله يخليك يارائع
منور دومااااااااا


----------



## RASHY19_7 (28 يوليو 2011)

جميله الاحذيه العاليه بس للى يقدر يلبسها

مجهود راااااااااائع


----------



## اني بل (29 يوليو 2011)

far7aaana قال:


> جميله الاحذيه العاليه بس للى يقدر يلبسها
> 
> مجهود راااااااااائع


 
ههههههههههه هي المشكلة في ناس كثثير بتحب تلبسها وخصوصاا القصار 
ميرسي للمرور


----------

